# 13 charged in Internet prostitution



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By BRIAN BOYD, Standard-Times staff writer 
A series of stings led to charges against 13 people trying to sell sex through the Internet throughout Bristol County, area law enforcement officials said yesterday. 
Undercover officers responded to online advertisements for sexual services and arranged to rendezvous at certain locations, such as hotels and motels, authorities said. 
The two-month investigation, named "Operation Friend Finder," involved officials from the Bristol County Sheriff's Department and area police departments, said Maj. Nelson DeGouveia, a member of the sheriff's office who directs the SouthCoast Anti-Crime Team. 
"It is the dark side of the Internet," Maj. DeGouveia said. 
Law enforcement officials launched the investigation after anonymous tips about men who were robbed after responding to online advertisements. 
The men met with a prostitute and an armed accomplice appeared, officials said. 
"Before the transaction itself happens, there would be a knock on the door," Sgt. Michael J. Nunes of the sheriff's office said. 
The investigation resulted in arrests in recent weeks. No one has been charged with stealing from customers. 
In one case, a man allegedly negotiated with an undercover officer the price for sex with a teenager and accepted the money, Maj. De Gouveia said. 
Anthony A. Catuto, 27, of 48 Mink St., Providence, was arrested in Somerset and charged with engaging in sex for a fee, deriving support from the earnings of a prostitute and inducing a minor to become a prostitute, according to authorities. 
When officials arrested Mr. Catuto, they discovered pictures of child pornography on him, and he also was charged with possession of child pornography, law enforcement officials said. 
The teenager involved, Sarabeth Sanford, 17, of 181 Thacher St., Attleboro, was charged with engaging in sex for a fee, authorities said. 
The other individuals were arrested in separate undercover operations. 
Melissa C. Carrion, 21, of 868 Lonsdale Ave., Central Falls, R.I., left her 4-year-old daughter and 2-year-old son in a car with a stranger while she went to the prearranged rendezvous, Major De Gouveia said. She was arrested in Swansea and charged with engaging in sex for a fee, authorities said. 
Also arrested in Swansea during different operations and charged with engaging in sex for a fee: Cynthia Cruz, 29, of 67 Hendricks St., Providence, who also was charged with giving a false name and was arrested a dozen times in New York on prostitution charges; Ashley Peoples, 20, of 60 Harrison St., Pawtucket, R.I.; Crystal Steele, 24, of 141 Oak St., Providence; Rochelle Walker, 22, of 99 Ridge St., Providence; and Amanda Gaskell, 21, of 140 Saratoga St., East Boston. 
Christina J. Amos, 23, of 573 Hanover St., Apt. 2, Fall River, was arrested in Somerset and charged with engaging in sex for a fee. She was arrested earlier in Las Vegas on prostitution charges, according to authorities. 
In separate arrests in Fairhaven, the following were charged with engaging in sex for a fee: Megan Masterson, 19, of 35 Windwood St., Providence; Alaina A. Conigiliaro, 23, of 160 Broad St., Providence; Amanda Taylor, 21, of 38 Lexington Road, North Kingstown, R.I.; and Sahaira Villanueva, 18, of 145 Earl St., Providence, according to authorities. 
A 29-year-old woman was summoned on a charge of engaging in sex for a fee. She was not arrested because she has a 3-year-old child. 
A federal grant administered through the state Executive Office of Public Safety provided money for related expenses in the investigation, such as training and overtime. Authorities are continuing their investigation. 
"Targeting the Internet was the prime concern," Swansea Detective Marc Haslam said. "We're not done."

Contact Brian Boyd at 
[email protected]

Date of Publication: September 07, 2006 on Page A04


----------

